# Red 1967 GTO convertible..white or black interior?



## Nitro (Jun 23, 2019)

edit: Going to move this to general discussion. Mods can delete. 


I am going to finally get the upholstery redone on my GTO and was wondering what most of you think looks better? I am conflicted, I think they both look great. 

Black interior with a black top..or white interior with white top.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

White/Parchment gets my vote. Tho I am partial.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tan top, white interior.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I would have to go with white first but black would be a close second.


----------



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a Regimental red 1967. It had black interior, black top. I put a new white top on it, looks way better than black did. I redid the interior in black. Looks good but I wish I had done white. Looks better, especially with top down. One caveat: some white interiors can stain blue a bit from newer jeans. I vote for parchment interior, white top.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

A no brainer. White on white. It will make that red paint POP big time, Nicholas.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If the opportunity ever comes up I'm gutting it and going FULL RED ALERT!


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 23, 2019)

White interior looks like you can drive your family to a picnic on a weekend, with black interior you can be the ''cool father '' who plays Led Zeppelin while driving his kids to school  I think I would go for black, it looks more cool. It reminds me of my father, he drove a car like this for 10 years but he sold it last year in order to buy a villa in France. Such a shame, I really loved that car.


----------

